# How to become a hacker?



## saubrl (Jan 14, 2008)

How to become a hacker? Just a simple question but i want an answer.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 14, 2008)

How to become a Doctor, a Scientist?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

Simple answer........
Leave this community..and go join some other evil communities.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Jan 14, 2008)

Which site you want to Hack?


----------



## utsav (Jan 15, 2008)

Hacking can b of two types.for good and for bad.so what u choose? we can only help 4 d first option


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

The truth is no one here knows yet.. So you wont get any straight answers..


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 15, 2008)

The only answer you can get is this:
*catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html


----------



## sk8as (Jan 15, 2008)

here's a project on this topic  i used to play it  here's the link *www.try2hack.lt/en/


----------



## quan chi (Jan 15, 2008)

*nice thread there. *


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 15, 2008)

unfortunately one who asks how to become a hacker will never be one..



_


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jan 15, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> unfortunately one who asks how to become a hacker isnt fit to be one..
> 
> 
> 
> _


very bad philosophy indeed. We all have thought of this question at least once (if not asked)  .Actually the term hacking is itself vague and leads to nothing.actually search in wikipedia clearly shows the disambiguation
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacking -but hacking generally refers to exploiting  a hidden function or problem for your own profit or sadistic approach . And you should have clearly specified which kindo' hacking are you intersted in.well googling for 'hacking tutorials' may give you required results for study purpose .Dont try to mess with your isp to get more speed ,or u may end up in jail.

But in my opinion this art should be learnt simultaneously in both ways-white hat and black hat..this may help you to think in the way black hat guys think and thus help in being a white hat (though im not promoting illegal hacking)


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 15, 2008)

learn how all the security stuffs work. And find the crack


----------



## RCuber (Jan 15, 2008)

Q:How to become a hacker?
A:
1. Learn how your operating system works.. inside out.
2. Learn how the protocols work.
3. Learn how your network works. 
4. Learn what are the weakness in your OS.
5. Learn how to exploit those weaknesses. 

Once done you are ready to become a hacker.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 15, 2008)

Foolish people tak it the wrong way.......!!!

There are many ethical hacker in this business

What you people have to say about them

Hacking can be boon too its just like a TV take it the good way or the bad


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 15, 2008)

First off, the general perception of a hacker is totally wrong. 

Do you want to: 
1)Be able to crack software?
2)Hack email id's 

Then you want to be a cracker, not a hacker.


----------



## crack_head (Jan 15, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> First off, the general perception of a hacker is totally wrong.
> 
> Do you want to:
> 1)Be able to crack software?
> ...



Right said wraith!!


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 15, 2008)

Another stupid topic... If you wanna be a hacker [considering that u mean "hacker" as per the technical definition], you need to do your homework dude.. And it's gonna take lot of googling...
Best of luck... And do not create such "wanna-be" posts here.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 15, 2008)

Since this topic is in programming this means that the person is simply talking about cracking not hacking 
If this isn't the case then please move the thread to its required category


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

*www.cyberciti.biz/tips/using-google-to-attack-on-your-personal-web-server.html


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 16, 2008)

ahem! let me clear my assumptions...

hacker = good guy

cracker = bad guy

but the public opinion is different which idc


@IHATEMYSELF

I changed my opinion to be more sensible and convey really what I was thinking... but you quoted my earlier post


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ahem! let me clear my assumptions...
> 
> hacker = good guy
> 
> ...


You are wrong. Hacker can of both types. 

A person who takes control of a person's computer to gain private info is a bad one.

A person who edits system core codes, settings is a good hacker.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> You are wrong. Hacker can of both types.
> 
> A person who takes control of a person's computer to gain private info is a bad one.
> 
> A person who edits system core codes, settings is a good hacker.



Yeah hacker and cracker can be either bad or good.

If u are using linux then probably u r a hacker already 
And yeah try to write some programs including system calls in Unix.


----------



## saubrl (Jan 16, 2008)

I knew what u all mean to say but my wish is to study some really useful programming language(and others that are needed and i am just a beginner) that can be used in both good and bad ways. I got this idea from the article in digit aout hacking in this month. So what is the easiest and should be learned by a beginner?


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> Yeah hacker and cracker can be either bad or good.
> 
> If u are using linux then probably u r a hacker already
> And yeah try to write some programs including system calls in Unix.


Cracker, a good guy ???


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Cracker, a good guy ???


yeah


----------



## karina_got_it (Jan 17, 2008)

learn some VB script and ms-dos. and for tricks jus google u wud get lottsa stuff.. but be carefull many sites of that kind instal malware into ur comp


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 17, 2008)

karina_got_it said:


> be carefull many sites of that kind instal malware into ur comp



Pretty rite!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 17, 2008)

karina_got_it said:


> for tricks jus google u wud get lottsa stuff


What Fadia does!


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jan 18, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ahem! let me clear my assumptions...
> 
> hacker = good guy
> 
> ...



See 'cracker' wud be a rather incomplete when  we talk at higher level like stealing secure information. i understand what u r saying and we do have terms 4 good and bad hackers:Black hat,white hat,cracker as u said,phreaker,open source,computer security hacker.

BUT this is rather very off topic. the guy wants to know how to be a hacker ,as i said which needs him to know elementry knowledge of networking and programming and a much higher level can be achieved by experience .
But he need to start 4m somewhere which i said 'googling' may help
It is imp. to know the tools for hacking in detail which cannot be discussed at this platform.
You may find saying they know hacking but they are just plain morons who have learnt a few tweaks or some illegal modification.A true hacker knows basics and invents new ways.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 18, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> we do have terms 4 good and bad hackers:Black hat,white hat,cracker as u said,phreaker,*open source*,computer security hacker.



WTF!

Am l33t!


----------



## d1g1t (Jan 18, 2008)

411 1337 P30PL3 R H4X0R5. 

Just speak l33t and brag about how you PWNED the FBI with your h4x0ring skills.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ that is an insult to hackers worldwide. 

Myth - h4xo0rs looove using shorforms and like, totally not correct grammar. 
Fact - A real hacker makes sure he uses accurate punctuation an grammar. They believe it makes communicating easier.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 18, 2008)

A real hacker would understand sarcasm and pointlessness too? Says you whose subtitle is 1337!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 18, 2008)

saubrl said:


> How to become a hacker? Just a simple question but i want an answer.



www.google.com


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 19, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> www.google.com


nice joke dude. i previously gave a link to an article on www.cyberciti.biz which says that it is possible to hack websites using Google.


----------



## d1g1t (Jan 19, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> www.google.com



*www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/


----------



## saubrl (Jan 23, 2008)

karina_got_it said:


> learn some VB script and ms-dos. and for tricks jus google u wud get lottsa stuff.. but be carefull many sites of that kind instal malware into ur comp


 
when i searched for vbscript in net, it showed tutorials on adding vbscript on our web pades only. Is this the thing i need to learn?
About MSDOS, i believe i know basics of MSDOS. What are the commands that i must be fluent in?

Also, Which is the programming language that i must start learning(since i know none)?


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 23, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> *www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/


whatz tht ? French / Russian / German or UNKNOWN LANGUAGE ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2008)

saubrl said:


> when i searched for vbscript in net, it showed tutorials on adding vbscript on our web pades only. Is this the thing i need to learn?
> About MSDOS, i believe i know basics of MSDOS. What are the commands that i must be fluent in?
> 
> Also, Which is the programming language that i must start learning(since i know none)?


telnet / read documentation
traceroute / tracert
masquerading

and few others to learn about

Basically *you should be aware of TCP/IP stack and its implementation* to break thru anything over net


----------



## karina_got_it (Jan 24, 2008)

hey i read some tutorials online regarding creating VBS file and scripts , syntax on net.. but cudnt remb the link.. can any one post the links for it


----------



## will (Aug 6, 2009)

It is good to raise such obvious question, if you are really serious check this link. A very good article by _top ranked_ *Hacker*.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 8, 2009)

Hacking is not that easy . I too wanted to become a hacker about 2-3 years ago and hence started reading different programming languages . A lot of hard work is required to be a professional hacker but it aint impossible . It took me about 11 months to hack a single rapidshare account  !! but now  days all websites are up to date so new methods of hacking are to be invented .  No one can be a master in it .


----------



## D@rekills4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well......
The Secret of Hacking
Buy this book and you are a hacker now....


----------



## dilshadhussain (Sep 11, 2009)

I will give you hint you have to work it out. and to hack you dont need any special machine. I can hack using my laptop a browser and few commands.

First try these commands
1) First try command _*dig*_(unix/linux). use it to find about any website. it is not illegal you can dig any website. with this command alone you cant hack any site but you will understand how are they networked. Don't use any fancy software available in market they make lot of noise and you will be easily traced.

Try to find what server they are using? how many server they are using? where is there server located? and what are there ip address?

It is not easy to hack any site. you will need to put in lot effort.
If you are able to hack any web site make sure you let the admin know about it.

All the best.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 11, 2009)

D@rekills4 said:


> Well......
> The Secret of Hacking
> Buy this book and you are a hacker now....


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 11, 2009)

Learn Learn Learn n Learn


----------



## Toys_Kok (Sep 28, 2009)

That the magic question for all newbies in internet...  When I was started always thought how to become, now its not a deal for me.


----------



## prabhakar97 (Sep 29, 2009)

Can you fiddle with the circuitry of a radio and place a call to Bush through it? Eh??? Then you are a true hacker!!!! Hehehe that was just for fun

Btw read the novel THE BLUE NOWHERE by Jeffrey Deaver. You'll be inspired by the world's bestestest hackers.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Oct 5, 2009)

QwertyManiac said:


> What Fadia does!


truth....!!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2009)

You can choose one of two paths

1) How to be a hacker in five easy steps
a. Try to understand how everything and anything works. This includes the machine that stitched together the clothes you wear, the washing machine, and the regulator of your fan. Pull anything you can apart, and try to put it back together, if possible, make it better on the way. 
b. Take a crash course in Networking
c. Install Linux, and exhaust the man command
d. Install BackTrack and hack into any local WiFi network
e. Write your own tools and DDoS the Internet

Or, I suggest that you try this option:

2) Get a life, stop at step c, and invest your extra efforts in coding for Open Source.


----------



## amolwagh (Oct 16, 2009)

Check Out These Sites 
www.hackersenigma.com
www.hungry-hackers.com
www.geniushackers.com
www,hackingethics.com

LOL


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2009)

Anorion said:


> You can choose one of two paths
> 
> 1) How to be a hacker in five easy steps
> a. Try to understand how everything and anything works. This includes the machine that stitched together the clothes you wear, the washing machine, and the regulator of your fan. Pull anything you can apart, and try to put it back together, if possible, make it better on the way.
> ...



Very well said. But Hacking is Very very attractive.


----------



## peter (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey!! Want to become a "Hacker" or a "Cracker"!!
You guys must first learn,
"Assembly Language" its hard, yes!! very hard.
Happy hacking and cracking!!


----------



## peter (Oct 16, 2009)

Hacking?? must be in your 
blood!!


----------



## peter (Oct 16, 2009)

Is that how you become a 
hacker!! Hmmmmmmmm???


----------



## Garbage (Oct 20, 2009)

peter said:


> Is that how you become a
> hacker!! Hmmmmmmmm???



SPAM ???????


----------



## HellKing (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey really I wanted to ask this too!

How to be a *Professional* hacker

Or more eloquently said, Network Security Analysts

I heard they get paid big bucks by the corporates......so which colleges provide good hacking classes??


----------



## kk_k2k (Dec 10, 2009)

Really a amazing question! but the answer is simple... Try this URL ... www.google.com


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anorion said:


> You can choose one of two paths
> 
> 1) How to be a hacker in five easy steps
> a. Try to understand how everything and anything works. This includes the machine that stitched together the clothes you wear, the washing machine, and the regulator of your fan. Pull anything you can apart, and try to put it back together, if possible, make it better on the way.
> ...


 

Which path have you chosen? "The road not taken"?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2009)

^lol, step a buddy, step a only.


----------



## aniket.awati (Dec 28, 2009)

> Or, I suggest that you try this option:
> 
> 2) Get a life, stop at step c, and invest your extra efforts in coding for Open Source.


+1 

unethical hacking is like dark arts. u dont wanna be voldemort and die at the hands of a kid
lol


----------



## prasath_digit (Mar 12, 2010)

try watching hacking-related movies like swordfish, mission impossible and try to read & understand the code the guys types into their system...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2010)

^:rotfl:
yes! that is the best way. +The Matrix.


----------



## stuart_little (Mar 13, 2010)

any body suggest me the best books for ethical  hacking ......


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 14, 2010)

Ethical Hacking is a term used very loosely. TBH, I dont think such a thing as "ethical" hacking exists. It's just a guy who knows his way around, and decides not to pwn some bank's ass. 

Please, I repeat, Please. Dont go for any Ankit Fadia book. He's a fraud. A completely nub and script kiddie. Avoid his books at all costs.


----------



## Voffiror (Mar 16, 2010)

*How to become a hacker*

Um, I think you have the wrong idea about how it all works.You can be an admin on your own server, but to be an admin on other peoples you would have to ask the owner of the server.But remember that some people dont take kindly to random people asking to be admin.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2010)

^lol... yeah ok, hack servers by asking random people to be an admin? who was this directed at anyway?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 16, 2010)

Rofl. how people can comes up with such stupid thoughts.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 16, 2010)

EVERYONE want to be hacker

lol


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 16, 2010)

Take an axe,..


----------



## chris (Jun 30, 2010)

Check 

How To Become A Hacker

To be a real hacker you need to be an expert in what you are hacking. For example to hack a server, you need to find vulnerability in softwared used in the server. This is not an easy task for everyone. Only few security experts can do that, once they find it, they publish in some sites or mailing list with proof of concept, from there most hackers (script kiddies) get it and use it. Most hackers only use the code available some where in internet.


----------



## duh (Jul 16, 2010)

Q: *How to become a hacker?*
A: *RTFM.
ask a retarded question get a retarded answer. . = period
*

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 AM ----------

alternative question? 
how do i become a cracker? 
there are gazallion sites, books, tuts, et al. on how to be a cracker (one who cracks passwords and other credentials) and wants to cause financial loss by breaking in security.
how to be a hacker? 
the MIT version, well, you need to read loadsssssssssssssssssssssssss, and when you become one? you will become a social reject, your friends will hate you, your girl friend will run away with someone else, your boss will say "NO RAISE", your life will become miserable, as you will want to gain totalaterian control over the software and hardware you use and use them in life and also influence life, you will become mean ans selfish and will question more for simple answers, as hacking means finding a real cheap alternative at least expense of time and money. 
well, i am a grey hat at times (when there is a necessity indire need, hack/crack is the mother) else i am a white hat and never a black hat.
now i dont know which hack is what you are wanting to become. good luck.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

people leave the guy alone....its just a plain simple question...that needs attendance......and no doesn't need to become a cracker.....and yes people the term ethical hacker does exist...its used to describe people with more knowledge to find losse holes in cyber network.....basically open ports as they say in hacking terminology.....i also pursue an interest in ethical hacking.......u need a lot of skills to be a pro a it......right form networking skills....to programming(python,perl,javascript,basic to mid level java,c and visual c++)...and then comes application of practical knowledge...and then....comes code injection...so we all have a long way to become a professional security expert and/or fsaa certified....ethical hacker....
till then use this site and join it...to  practice  ur skills....
Learn To Hack | How To Hack | Hack Legally | Penetration Online Training | Hacking Games - Enigma Group


----------

